# Hijack this thread



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't you hate it when people hijack your thread?  I think we all need a way to let out that anger and hijacking hyjinks.  So I challenge you to hijack this thread from me, or anyone else depending on the current topic.  All I ask is that you hijack it based off of something the previous person said, and you are wordy enough that someone else could do the same to your post.

So come one....

You can do it...

You know you want to...

I dare you...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Did you know "hijack" has two tittles in it?

See, someone mentioned that the dot on the i is called a tittle, but after some research, I discovered that a tittle is any distinguishing mark, such as a diacritic, or a small amount.

See, this post is even a tittle.


----------



## Peterson (Jul 16, 2005)

I used to have a girlfriend that dotted her "i" with little hearts.  Never the most consistent girl in most regards - relationships included - but you could always count on having a little heart above any "i" she wrote you.

Just the "i" too.  No other word.

Sorta strange, but sorta cute at the same time.

Anyway, sorry to hijack the thread....

Peterson


----------



## Turanil (Jul 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> <...> tittles <...> tittle <...> tittle <...> tittle.



Frankely, all these tipo irck me. I hate when peepoles just don't cair about spelling and what they wright. But, why should I pay attention to the idea if the gramarh is not propper? In any caze, I don't give a tittle to this post.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Crap! I was suposed to be the third post! Happens all the time to me!


----------



## Brain (Jul 16, 2005)

I blatantly refuse to hijack this thread.  Hijacking this thread would be wrong and utterly immoral.  Now get out of the thread with your hands up and move away from the thread slowly.  I am commendeering this thread in the name of the law.  I need this thread for an important top secret mission.  We are close to finding the leaders of the hivemind and this thread will lead us right to them.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 16, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Now get out of the thread with your hands up and move away from the thread slowly.



This reminds me of something we often see in U.S. movies: when the cop arrests someone he must tell the guy that "_he can remain silent, because all what he could say, etc., and if he doesn't have a lawyer, blah blah blah._" So, there have been several times in France, where people arrested said it wasn't legal because the cop didn't tell them their rights... However, the legal system is not the same, you see?... Oh well...


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Speaking of Movies, what's the best movie upcoming out there?  The Island looks like it could be fun.  Stealth looks mildy interesting, though an overused concept.  Haven't seen too much more on the docket yet.  Though there's supposedly the new D&D movie coming to DVD.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 16, 2005)

Barennd Nobeard says he's up to page 195 already!


----------



## Turanil (Jul 16, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Barennd Nobeard says he's up to page 195 already!



Not sure to understand what you mean. In fact, it reminds me one of my first posts on ENworld, when I had under 50 or so postcount. There was someone with awful grammar and spelling, and what he was asking for was incomprehensible. I did (try to) write a funny remark, and as for answer another poster did post a photo of teenagers in a bus. I didn't know what was supposed to mean, so I prefered to abandon that discussion.

In any case, back to topic:



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Speaking of Movies, there's supposedly the new D&D movie coming to DVD.



My guess is, that even if it's awful, a lot of D&D gamers are nonetheless going to buy it as soon as it is released. I know that I will anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Tittles, eh? Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

This has been an entertaining thread so far.  Props on the double hijack.  And you can never watch too many tittles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> This has been an entertaining thread so far.  Props on the double hijack.  And you can never watch too many tittles.



Its triue, tiu cian hiave enoiugh tittles.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> cian




Did you mean Cyan? I think that Cyan is one of my favorite colors. Much nicer than blue. Blue, is just, well, blue. Cyan goes well with Magenta, Yellow, and Black. It's too bad CMYK printers are so expensive.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> It's too bad CMYK printers are so expensive.



Ah! It's all a matter of waiting long enough for prices to come down until the four color printers become affordable. Just for example, in waiting long enough until D&D 4e is released, you will be able to buy most 3.5 books for a fair low price (and older 3.0 boks even cheaper).


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Ah! It's all a matter of waiting long enough for prices to come down until the four color printers become affordable. Just for example, in waiting long enough until D&D 4e is released, you will be able to buy most 3.5 books for a fair low price (and older 3.0 boks even cheaper).




D&D 4E will suck! How dare you bring up that filthy, vile edition up here. There is only one true edition, we all know that! I'm going to report this post to the mods.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Who is your favorite mod anyway?  I'm honestly not aware of too many of them.  Brother Shatterstone is realy the only one I've delt much with.


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite mod anyway?




I liked GDQ 1-7 Queen of the Spiders.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Did you mean Cyan? I think that Cyan is one of my favorite colors. Much nicer than blue. Blue, is just, well, blue. Cyan goes well with Magenta, Yellow, and Black. It's too bad CMYK printers are so expensive.



Whoops. I guess I did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I liked GDQ 1-7 Queen of the Spiders.



I believe Bront meant to ask was: Who is your favorite Moderator. 

Personally, I can't pick just one, there are many that I like. I like Henry, Darkness, Plane Sailing, heck I really like all of them considering that not one moderatore has given me any warning points!


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe Bront meant to ask was: Who is your favorite Moderator.
> 
> Personally, I can't pick just one, there are many that I like. I like Henry, Darkness, Plane Sailing, heck I really like all of them considering that not one moderatore has given me any warning points!




(Dude, we're supposed to be hijacking. I know what he meant. )

Yeah, we should call our mods the Potato Chip Gang; you can't like just one. I sure do like potato chips. Sweet Potato chips are the best!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 16, 2005)

I know the rule was to hijack the previous post but a true hijack can come from anywhere thus...



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> This reminds me of something we often see in U.S. movies: when the cop arrests someone he must tell the guy that "_he can remain silent, because all what he could say, etc., and if he doesn't have a lawyer, blah blah blah._" So, there have been several times in France, where people arrested said it wasn't legal because the cop didn't tell them their rights... However, the legal system is not the same, you see?... Oh well...




Its called the Maranda Rights named after a man that sued the police. " You have the right to remain silent. If you give up this right anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to an attorney, if you can not afford one, one will be appointed to you. Do you understand these rights as they've been read to you?" This is actually what the police have to say when arresting someone here.It may not be word for word but close enough. 

Also Brain. What do you have against the Hivemind? You did get several hivers to post here.


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Also Brain. What do you have against the Hivemind?




Ack! He may be close to finding the Honeycomb Hideout!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> (Dude, we're supposed to be hijacking. I know what he meant. )
> 
> Yeah, we should call our mods the Potato Chip Gang; you can't like just one. I sure do like potato chips. Sweet Potato chips are the best!



Say what you will, but BBQ Flavored Pork Rinds are the bomb!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ack! He may be close to finding the Honeycomb Hideout!



    :\ Not good!


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Say what you will, but BBQ Flavored Pork Rinds are the bomb!




Mmmm... Pork Rinds.... I had them last session and everyone looked at me like I was really weird, even my wife. No one would even try them.   

But I love 'em!   

Not sure about BBQ though. I've tried, but they keep slipping through the grate on my grill.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not sure about BBQ though. I've tried, but they keep slipping through the grate on my grill.



Actually you can buy them BBQ Flavored. They have a little kick to them, but not too much. You can get 'em at Walmart for $2 for 2 bags.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ack! He may be close to finding the Honeycomb Hideout!



We need to work on changing the secret knock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need to work on changing the secret knock.



That is definetely a good idea.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 16, 2005)

I hate to interupt your little game (looks like fun!) but I have a serious thread that needs everyone's attention called Reviews - RPG.net Review of (the original) Blackmoor: Fair, Unfair, or Satire?  








How's that for a hijack?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> How's that for a hijack?



Seems fair to me!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Seems fair to me!



But is Faith fair?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> But is Faith fair?



Maybe this will clear it up:

Crowded streets all cleared away
One by One
Hollow heroes separate
As they run

You're so cold
Keep your hand in mine
Wise men wonder while
Strong men die

Show me how it ends it's alright
Show me how defenseless you really are
Satisfied and empty inside
That's alright, let's give this another try

If you find your family, don't you cry
In this land of make-believe, dead and dry

You're so cold, but you feel alive
Lay your hands on me one last time

Show me how it ends it's alright
Show me how defenseless you really are
Satisfied and empty inside
That's alright, let's give this another try

Show me how it ends it's alright
Show me how defenseless you really are
Satisfied and empty inside
That's alright, let's give this another try

It's alright
It's alright
It's alright
It's alright
It's alright
It's alright
It's alright
It's alright
It's alright


----------



## Brain (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ack! He may be close to finding the Honeycomb Hideout!



*Busts through the wall with Kool-Aid in his brain-jar*

Ohhhh Yeah!


er, wrong hideout.  curses!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> *Busts through the wall with Kool-Aid in his brain-jar*
> 
> Ohhhh Yeah!
> 
> ...



EEEK!     Too funny!

<smiles, turns around and whistles the Pink Panther theme>


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> EEEK!     Too funny!
> 
> <smiles, turns around and whistles the Pink Panther theme>



Power to the people, Yes!

Oh, wait, wrong Panthers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Power to the people, Yes!
> 
> Oh, wait, wrong Panthers.



We should start to build our own power plant. All we would have to do for it to generate electricity is feed the computer happy happy joy joy thoughts from our minds! 

I like Black & Pink Panthers!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 16, 2005)

did anyone wath all the old pink panther movies ?
the wacky detective that always wins by bumbling.  I wasnt very impressed with them, I thought that for comedy detectives the Thin Man series of movies was funnier.  I watched three of them - to two of the PP series.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

An old friend of mine made me sit through three Pink Panther movies, even though I objected. They were okay. Heck, if I was completely bored out of my skull and had nothing better to do I'd watch 'em again. As a kid I was hooked on the animated show.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jul 16, 2005)

Speaking of animated shows, anyone ever watch "The Animaniacs," with the adventures of Yakko, Wakko, and Dot?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Speaking of animated shows, anyone ever watch "The Animaniacs," with the adventures of Yakko, Wakko, and Dot?



Yeah, I saw the Christmas Special a couple of years ago. It was a great show.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw the Christmas Special a couple of years ago. It was a great show.



How about the Smurf's Christmas special? Did you see it?


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about the Smurf's Christmas special? Did you see it?



I'm waiting to see the Starwars Christmas Special.

Someone's promised me a tape of A Christmas Story starring Mr T and Gary Coleman.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to see the Starwars Christmas Special.
> 
> Someone's promised me a tape of A Christmas Story starring Mr T and Gary Coleman.



Has anyone played Postal 2? It has Gary Coleman in it. I think you can kill him in many different ways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about the Smurf's Christmas special? Did you see it?



Many, many, many moons ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Someone's promised me a tape of A Christmas Story starring Mr T and Gary Coleman.



You're kidding right?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 16, 2005)

Whoever is piloting this thread! I've got a knife right here and a bomb in my suitcase! I demand you immediately change destination to Tanger. And move, damnit, I'm not afraid to use this knife!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

<Steers hard to port.>


----------



## Renton (Jul 16, 2005)

I bought a cheeseball the other day for a little party at work.  I didn't know some had port in them.  Any good?  I opted for trad cheddar.


----------



## philreed (Jul 16, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> I bought a cheeseball the other day for a little party at work.  I didn't know some had port in them.  Any good?  I opted for trad cheddar.




I just had a tasty sandwich with cheddar cheese. I wanted some chips and dip to go with the sandwich but couldn't find the dip (even though we had bought it less than an hour before I looked). Finally found it with the canned stuff -- not a good place for refrigerated foods. I think it was near the ramen.

Which reminds me, I remember eating ramen in the dorm when I lived in Utah. Man, that was like 14 years ago.

Oh yeah. 14. I remember reading a Spider-Man story when I was 14 -- well, one of many -- that featured a lame villain with a tape deck through which he played bug sounds. Crazy, crazy stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> I didn't know some had port in them.



I guess I should have said starboard.


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. 14. I remember reading a Spider-Man story when I was 14 -- well, one of many -- that featured a lame villain with a tape deck through which he played bug sounds. Crazy, crazy stuff.




_When I was 17
I had some very good beer
I was able
To buy it
With a fake ID
My name was Brian McGee
I stayed up listening to Queen
When I was 17_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

What is that from reveal?


----------



## reveal (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is that from reveal?




The Simpsons


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're kidding right?



Unfortunately no.  I got it offered to me free.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The Simpsons



Mmm, Forbiden Donuts...


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 16, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> I bought a cheeseball the other day for a little party at work.  I didn't know some had port in them.  Any good?  I opted for trad cheddar.



The port's not bad, but it sort of depends on your tastes.  Anymore, I think I'd just rather have Brie, or, better yet, Philly cream cheese with raspberry/jalapeno ambrosia - that's good stuff.

Sorry, I don't mean to pull this thread back on-topic, but can you clarify why, exactly, we're all trying to hijack this thread? Is it to "get it out of our systems," so to speak, and thus avoid hijacking other threads that ought to stay on topic?

The question becomes: is it wrong for a conversation to move on?


----------



## Brain (Jul 16, 2005)

This thread is a paradox -- by hijacking it, you stay on topic


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 17, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is a paradox -- by hijacking it, you stay on topic



 There's a Goth clothing store in the mall around here called Hot Topic. They sell lots of wierd things, mostly black clothing and piercing, but some kinky stuff, too. An old friend of mine used to call the place Goth Topic. I often forget that that isn't its real name.

- Kemrain the Amused by Goth.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a Goth clothing store in the mall around here called Hot Topic. They sell lots of wierd things, mostly black clothing and piercing, but some kinky stuff, too. An old friend of mine used to call the place Goth Topic. I often forget that that isn't its real name.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused by Goth.



They have some realy strange slogan T-shirts there too.  You can never have enough cool slogan t-shirts.  You can wear to many though.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 17, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is a paradox -- by hijacking it, you stay on topic




So, if you stay on topic, are you actually hijacking it?

I wonder where the term "hijacking" actually comes from.  When was it first applied to threads on an internet message boards?  Interesting subject.

DM


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a Goth clothing store in the mall around here called Hot Topic. They sell lots of wierd things, mostly black clothing and piercing, but some kinky stuff, too. An old friend of mine used to call the place Goth Topic. I often forget that that isn't its real name.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused by Goth.



 That place is owned by the same company that owns Abercrombie and Fitch, or something.  They cater to the opposite crowd.  Odd, huh?


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That place is owned by the same company that owns Abercrombie and Fitch, or something.  They cater to the opposite crowd.  Odd, huh?



GAP owns Old Navy, so that doesn't supprise me.

Gap created Old Navy under the assumption "We're loosing customers to move value oriented stores, so why don't we at least get some of that action ourselves."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

GAP should stand for Goth Apparel Place, and see how its people would change.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> GAP should stand for Goth Apparel Place, and see how its people would change.



Why, would they actualy like turn into Werewolves and Vampires and such?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, White Wolf has cool politics, but I can't get past the system.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

I wouldn't call Rock, Paper, Scissors a system.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nah, the only I LARP is real life.


----------



## warlord (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone else think Tv started going down the crapper once Angel was cancled?


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

As long as 24 is on, I'm happy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Television is overrated rated anyway. Go outside, people! Sports are fun too!


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Television is overrated rated anyway. Go outside, people! Sports are fun too!



They have sports on television. Like poker. Isn't weird that poker is considered a sport? And M:tG is too. Discuss.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

If fishing is a sport, are fishermen athletes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, the only I LARP is real life.



I, LARP seems to sound like a wicked novel.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If fishing is a sport, are fishermen athletes?



The fish are.

So are horses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The fish are.
> 
> So are horses.



A seahorse?


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow, this thread was almost as active as the Hive yesterday.  That's pretty increadable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread was almost as active as the Hive yesterday.  That's pretty increadable.



Not too mention as off-topic as a hive can get between posts!


----------



## Turanil (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread was almost as active as the Hive yesterday.  That's pretty increadable.



Since we are in the hijack thread, can I suggest this poll...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Since we are in the hijack thread, can I suggest this poll...



You have your first reply Turanil.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Since we are in the hijack thread, can I suggest this poll...



There's already a note about that in the Meta section I believe.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You have your first reply Turanil.



Thanks! I suggest to all people around who feel concerned by the posting inflation in the off-topic forum, as of late, to get a look at that thread, and vote.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Thanks! I suggest to all people around who feel concerned by the posting inflation in the off-topic forum, as of late, to get a look at that thread, and vote.



I relied and complained about the poll


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I relied and complained about the poll



There's one in every bunch!


----------



## warlord (Jul 17, 2005)

TV is dying people! You can't find any decent Sci-fi shows anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> TV is dying people! You can't find any decent Sci-fi shows anymore.



Fine by me. There aren't that many show worth watching. I only have four shows that I'm keeping up with right now.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine by me. There aren't that many show worth watching. I only have four shows that I'm keeping up with right now.



Four shows is the most I've ever kept up with.  There are others I'll watch if they're on, but it's usually only one or two I'll record and keep up with.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone catch the pilot for 'Global Frequency'?  It looks like it would have been better than a lot of what's on now, but didn't get picked up for production.

Shame.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jul 18, 2005)

Bah-Da-Bump!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Bah-Da-Bump!



 Hey, this is a family thread!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Speaking of family-  I saw the first family of the Superhero world today.  The Fantastic Four.

I liked it well enough.  It mixed the original origin with the Ultimate version complete with a bit of something new within it.

It was good seeing how Sue and Reed get together, Jonny was the hotshot thrill lover he was in the 60's and the Thing was ...the Thing.  

Makes me look forward to the next superhero movies.  Superman and X-men are for 2006 and Spider-Man III for 2007.

Island Looks good also based on the previews.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Bah-Da-Bump!




weak attempt at reviving the BUMP thread.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> TV is dying people! You can't find any decent Sci-fi shows anymore.




I don't even have TV anymore.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Four shows is the most I've ever kept up with.  There are others I'll watch if they're on, but it's usually only one or two I'll record and keep up with.




When I used to watch TV I watched only two things ....

Discovery / History channel and WWE

What these have in common is completely unclear to me.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If fishing is a sport, are fishermen athletes?




six packs (not abs)

Arm curls (not weights- only beer and food)

Skill in locating fish (using machines to find them for them)

Tree climbing (when favorite lore gets hung up in branches)

Your call.  I get dirty looks when I say I listen to NaScar only for the crashes....


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> They have sports on television. Like poker. Isn't weird that poker is considered a sport? And M:tG is too. Discuss.




Poker as a sport.....BAH_HA_HAH_HA_HAH!!!!!!!!

oh the pain.....


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Television is overrated rated anyway. Go outside, people! Sports are fun too!




Soccer is keen.....

Time with the kids is even better


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Have I officially hi-jacked this thread yet?  no?   Okay-


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think Tv started going down the crapper once Angel was cancled?




Started about the third season of X-files in my mind.....   No WB.

Like Smallville (got those on DVD)


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> GAP owns Old Navy, so that doesn't supprise me."




Really?  I didn't know that......


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> So, if you stay on topic, are you actually hijacking it?




Don't know.   I'm literally hi-jacking it.  How soon until someone stops me?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ack! He may be close to finding the Honeycomb Hideout!




O   M   G

I laughed so hard I started to choke... that was perfect.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Don't know.   I'm literally hi-jacking it.  How soon until someone stops me?



 Hold 'em up, pardner.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They have some realy strange slogan T-shirts there too.  You can never have enough cool slogan t-shirts.




I go with superhero shirts myself.  I am a Toys-R-Us kid at 35   soon to be 36


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

AAAAAIIIIIEEEEEE!    I am follied!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> AAAAAIIIIIEEEEEE!    I am follied!




heh.... foiled....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> heh.... foiled....



 You wan' dance?


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> This thread is a paradox -- by hijacking it, you stay on topic




nopt the point....  oh and BUMP!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You wan' dance?




No macridina   A guy can not dance that and still call himself a man


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't mean to pull this thread back on-topic, but can you clarify why, exactly, we're all trying to hijack this thread? Is it to "get it out of our systems," so to speak, and thus avoid hijacking other threads that ought to stay on topic?




nah-  perfecting the methods....


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Speaking of animated shows, anyone ever watch "The Animaniacs," with the adventures of Yakko, Wakko, and Dot?




good stuff


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> did anyone wath all the old pink panther movies ?
> the wacky detective that always wins by bumbling.  I wasnt very impressed with them, I thought that for comedy detectives the Thin Man series of movies was funnier.  I watched three of them - to two of the PP series.




Next movie is due this Winter.  I think its done with the Naked Gun guy


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

I must be tired....typed naked guy with gun at first....I need therapy and sleep


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> *Busts through the wall with Kool-Aid in his brain-jar*
> 
> Ohhhh Yeah!
> 
> ...




To be crashing through doors and walls ...is that the same Kool-aid I used to drink in college?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> No macridina   A guy can not dance that and still call himself a man



 Have you tried shooting yourself in the foot?


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe Bront meant to ask was: Who is your favorite Moderator.
> 
> Personally, I can't pick just one, there are many that I like. I like Henry, Darkness, Plane Sailing, heck I really like all of them considering that not one moderatore has given me any warning points!




Me neither and I thought for sure some of my Segments from the Storyhour STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI would get me warned.  







Not saying I want to be given a warning either folks.....


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you tried shooting yourself in the foot?




tried...nope

done ....figuritively yes

I have once thrown a dart which had a wild bounce and hit my foot-  a foot with no shoes or socks ouch.  Blood stopped after about the third " Oh ***k!"  Darts are dangerous in a thirteen year old's hands......


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

and how is this for hi-jacking....   Speaking oh my Strikeforce Storyhour...here is an excerp from my Creation Schema one last week....

(well ...2 segments auctually.....)

EBERRON
07/09/05
SEGMENT 086
“The Revenge of Keltis Doran”

The airship traveled steadily all day and night.  By daybreak, they had already left Aundair and were within the limits of the Eldeen Reaches.  They pass Varna and continue on.  To the right they see an endless forest and to the south they see Lake Galifar that seems to reach forever.

Unknown to them, while near Varna, they picked up a follower.  Keltis Doran and his new close friend and lover, Karrion Kold, are pursuing them within their own airship.  Near Niern Captain Halley spots the craft.

Uncertain at what to do, the group waits and watches.  They hope against hope that this is just a passing ship in a hurry.  They hope it is not either the Emerald Claw or House Cannith South.  Once the ship reaches them they can see six black skeletons with swords watching them.  As they get closer Cedious spots Keltis and recognizes him from the Rose Quarry.  

Captain Halley calls for the pilot to push the ship harder to draw away but it too slow for the faster ship.  The skeletons take ropes and run off the far side as they run next to the Cannith ship.  The skeletons hold onto the ropes as they become taunt and then the ropes whip them under the Emerald Claw ship and throw them towards the Cannith ship.  Five land on the deck and one lands on an arm of the Fire Elemental containment system.

The guards rush the skeletons but then stop.  Most of them turn and flee to hide as the fear overwhelms them.  The pilot is also overwhelmed in fear.  In terror he turns the ship quickly causing many to fall.  Some even fall off the ship.  Taskerdoo’s animal companion nearly falls over the edge but the quick hands of Cedious save the dinosaur.

Two spiritual weapons appear before the pilot as three of the black skeletons surround the captain.  If both are killed, there will be no one to pilot the craft.  

Sharshek picks himself off the deck and finds a black skeleton has charged onto him.  It attacks with two short swords and has spikes of bone growing out of its own blackened bones.  These are not the normal undead skeletons that are attacking them.  Unknown to them, they are the newest creations of Keltis –The Brood.

Black sands is almost amazed as he strikes one several times but it remains standing and attacking still.  Taskerdoo tries his best to avoid the conflict.  He wonders what he can do to attack the Claw’s ship.  The warriors on the Emerald Claw ship begin to fire arrows onto the ship now.  Most miss but not all.

The captain goes down and those three undead spread out to attack surviving guards and the pilot.  The pilot is killed even as he tries to move away from the Claw ship.  The undead then destroys whatever it can of the controls which threatens to release the entrapped fire elemental that empowers the craft.

Keltis decides this is taking too long and calls up a pillar of flame to strike at the center of the ship.  The deck shatters and bursts into flames.  The craft shudders under the new strain and damage.  Taskerdoo considers leaping onto their ship since he believes theirs is about to go down but the movement of the failing ship draws the two craft apart.  Angry at his ill position, he calls up a Flaming Sphere and strikes an archer.  He then commands the ball of fire to roll around on the deck spreading the fire.  “Two can play at this game!” he shouts.  He burns many archers then directs it to strike Karrion Kold.  She withdraws in anger.  Before she was here as a witness, now it is becoming personal.

Black sands and Cedious team up on the undead and begins to defeat them.  Angry with the dinosaur riding halfling, Karrion fires a fireball from a magical red globe.  Taskerdoo was just entering the storage area where blankets designed for putting out flames are stored.  The roof and wall explode as the fireball strikes it causing the entire ship to once more shudder and veer away further.

Both ships are now on fire.  The Cannith ship has the worst fire damage and has no pilots left.  It is going down.  The battle is taking place 3000 feet above the ground.  Taskerdoo spots the flames on the Claw ship change color then a series of small explosions rock the ship.  Something sensitive to flames is exploding.  The Claw ship veers away to deal with its own issues.

Cedious- ever the thief checks out the body of the captain.  He finds money, which he puts away, and a +1 rapier, which he also keeps.  He then finds three pellets each have a feather etched on them.  He hopes they are magical containers of Feather Fall or Flight.  The captain also has a Cannith dragon mark on him.  Yet another Cannith member has died while under their care.  The last of the black skeletons are defeated but the ship is going down.

Cedious pulls out a secret weapon.  His Decanter of Endless Water.  He opens it at full power and tries to put out the fire.  He does this and wash dead bodies and loses equipment off the deck.  He wonders what the upper limits of the water could be as the ship continues to spiral towards the earth.

“Great.  Just great.  Can’t we keep anything we ride in intact?!?” grumbles Sharshek as he looks for somewhere to brace himself. 

EBERRON
07/09/05
SEGMENT 087
“Crash Landing”

Cedious looks down from the rail.  The ship is making wide gentle circular patterns as it falls to the earth.  They are near the forest edge.  They may land in the forest or they may land in the fields.  Black sands looks for a safer place to secure himself.  He decides on the pilot’s room.  Sharshek is already there.  He has just finishing looting the pilot’s dead body hoping for something useful.

Cedious decides it is time to test the magic pellets at about 500ft from the earth’s surface.  He squeezes the pellet which melts in his finger tips.  He feels lighter then finds himself carried off the deck of the ship as he begins to fall slightly slower than the ship.  He narrowly avoids being caught within the power of the fire elemental as the ship passes him.  Taskerdoo tries something much more desperate.  He casts jump onto himself and his dinosaur.  He then uses Spider climb and waits.  He studies the timing of the ship's rotation and the forest.  He charges off the arm of the craft near the elemental and leaps out to the forest.  He disappears into the thick branches.

Cedious watches the ship as one-arm strikes a tree uprooting it and splintering the arm of the ship.  Even as the elemental tears free of the containment system the craft’s stern strikes ground.  The ship leaps and drags the bow along the earth uprooting smaller trees as it crashes into the forest’s edge.  A fireball erupts as the elemental erupts free and begins to strike out at the dead bodies and undead bodies before it.  Black sands and Sharshek are beaten and bruised as the equipment and body of the pilot are sent lose and crash about within the small room.  They feel the heat as the elemental tears itself free.  Cedious merely watches with slight interest from about 150 feet above.

An arm of the ship catches a large standing stone which somehow (magically?) withstands the impact of the ship and causes it to spin wildly as it strikes more trees.  Finally the ship comes to a rest. The Huge Greater Fire Elemental roars in anger.  It grabs and burns the captain’s body in rage.  Sharshek and Black sands decide they need to get out of there.  Sharshek finds it hard to breathe, as several ribs are broken and possibly an arm.  However –he is alive!

Slowly, Cedious redirects his feather fall to a safer landing area than within the reach of the fire.  As he lands, he sprints for the trees where he can see Taskerdoo with his dinosaurs.  With the exception of some minor scratches and scrapes they seem okay.  

The 1-inch of snow has been melted away within thirty feet of the crash site already.  Black sands helps the human fighter out of the wreck and towards the forest.  The elemental continues to burn more of the deck and bodies in rage.

They don’t look back as the run away.  They don’t see the Claw ship and hope it has crashed and has taken Keltis and the woman with it.

About a half of a mile away they stop and rest.  Healing potions are handed out to those in the most need.  They review the options decide to press forward.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

It's just not worth to read if it's not my game.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite mod anyway?  I'm honestly not aware of too many of them.  Brother Shatterstone is realy the only one I've delt much with.




uh-oh.....  What did you do...?


Actually...he is the most pronounced moderator out there.  He always seems to like to touch base with folks which is good.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's just not worth to read if it's not my game.






Did I forget to tell you that the Dire Boar next to Tamin is a Dire Fiendish Undead Spellstitched Psionic Planar Earth Boar?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Did I forget to tell you that the Dire Boar next to Tamin is a Dire Fiendish Undead Spellstitched Psionic Planar Earth Boar?



 Yes, I think you forgot to mention that, since it's not true. 

Liar!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Speaking of Movies, what's the best movie upcoming out there?  The Island looks like it could be fun.  Stealth looks mildy interesting, though an overused concept.  Haven't seen too much more on the docket yet.  Though there's supposedly the new D&D movie coming to DVD.




Island looks good.

Heard of a DnD movie but I can't say I know much about it.  It couldn't be worse than the last one ....errr....right?


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I think you forgot to mention that, since it's not true.
> 
> Liar!




So true!

It is an elderly Wyrm polymorphed.  You just killed its hatchling and it is not impressed!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Dude!  I own page 3!


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Time to go.  Until later........


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to go.  Until later........



There's no such thing as "later." Time is an illusion. Lunchtime, doubly so.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

How come no one says 'until latest'?


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How come no one says 'until latest'?



Because that would mean that their next appearance/post/remark/whatever was the last ever, the final sign of the apocolypse, and the harbinger of the end of time, creation, and 42.

People sometimes don't understand just how powerful the English language is, particularly in regard to superlatives.




			
				EN World [url said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131786&page=4][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Dude!  I own page 3!



Well, technicaly it's my thread, so I own page 3


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Speaking of family-  I saw the first family of the Superhero world today.  The Fantastic Four.



I thought that was The Incredibles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Dude!  I own page 3!



No you don't, Ashy does!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No you don't, Ashy does![/url]




Speaking of Ashy, I spilled wood ashes in the middle of my backyard yesterday. I was taking them to mix with some things to make some organic fertilizer for my garden, and the bottom of the box they were in fell out, and left a nice pile of ash on my feet and the lawn. Not good.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Not good.




No good deed goes unpunished or unfinished.

you help out someone and then from then on they expect you to help them perform that task or even others.

whatever happened to teaching a mang to fish instead of just giving him a fish.

i mean it isn't like he is gonna sit on his fat butt and drink beer all day long while he dips in pole in the water... oh wait.

nevermind.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> whatever happened to teaching a mang to fish instead of just giving him a fish.



I generaly prefer teaching people to fish over weapons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Fishing is fun. I remember once when I was living in California my Dad and I went fishing. I caught a baby Great White and we used it as fertilizer for our Orange tree. I also caught a poisonous puffer fish once.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> we used it as fertilizer for our Orange tree.




_Oranges_ by John McPhee is one of my favorite books. Oranges from the farmers market are some of my favorite fruit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> _Oranges_ by John McPhee is one of my favorite books. Oranges from the farmers market are some of my favorite fruit.



 Does it stand up to the story of Johnny Appleseed?


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

Speaking of Apples, has anyone tried that new Mc Donald's Fruit Salad? Its Apple, walnuts, and grape: 4.50. Ouch. No Thanks. Who in there right mind with buy that?


----------



## diaglo (Jul 18, 2005)

just where did the expression "tossing salad" come from.

the first time i heard someone saying he was gonna get his salad tossed. i stood dumbfounded.

what did he mean?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> just where did the expression "tossing salad" come from.
> 
> the first time i heard someone saying he was gonna get his salad tossed. i stood dumbfounded.
> 
> what did he mean?




Well, if it means what I've been told it means, I really can't describe it without sending Eric's Grandma into a home.


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> just where did the expression "tossing salad" come from.
> 
> the first time i heard someone saying he was gonna get his salad tossed. i stood dumbfounded.
> 
> what did he mean?




It means [bleeping] your [bleep] in your partners [bleep] and [bleeping] to your hearts content.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It means [bleeping] your [bleep] in your partners [bleep] and [bleeping] to your hearts content.



FOFLMAO! ROFLMAO! ROFLMAO!

<I'm gone>


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> just where did the expression "tossing salad" come from.
> 
> the first time i heard someone saying he was gonna get his salad tossed. i stood dumbfounded.
> 
> what did he mean?



Somebody invented a fruit salad with tasty, candied walnuts and a slimy, yoghurt-like substance, knowing that it would be tossed into the garbage.

*NOTE: That's the only explanation I can think of that will not burn Eric's Grandmother's eyes out of her dear old skull.  We like Eric's gram, and we want her eyes to stay put and at the right temperature.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> and we want her eyes to stay put and at the right temperature.



Temperature? D'oh! I forgot to turn the oven off!

<runs off>

I baked brownies earlier.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> *NOTE: That's the only explanation I can think of that will not burn Eric's Grandmother's eyes out of her dear old skull.  We like Eric's gram, and we want her eyes to stay put and at the right temperature.




Skulls and Eric's Grandma's rules. 
Do you know that the Grateful Dead untitled double live album, also known as Skull & Roses, was unofficially titled Skullf@#k? She'd probably enjoy the music, but not the album title.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Skulls and Eric's Grandma's rules.
> Do you know that the Grateful Dead untitled double live album, also known as Skull & Roses, was unofficially titled Skullf@#k? She'd probably enjoy the music, but not the album title.




Did you know that in the music video "Touch of Grey" the GD were played by skeleton manniquins?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Did you know that in the music video "Touch of Grey" the GD were played by skeleton manniquins?



You know, I did notice that.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know, I did notice that.




Has anyone noticed that Frukathka isn't actually hijacking anything, merly replying to most of the posts?   

By the way, what the heck is a Frukathka, anyway? I've always pictured him as a big cat, sitting there typing away on his computer, eating Meow Mix from a big bowl.


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that Frukathka isn't actually hijacking anything, merly replying to most of the posts?




Who?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that Frukathka isn't actually hijacking anything, merly replying to most of the posts?



Hey, what's wrong with that?



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> By the way, what the heck is a Frukathka, anyway? I've always pictured him as a big cat, sitting there typing away on his computer, eating Meow Mix from a big bowl.



I am a human being, and that is me holding one of my nephews:


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, what's wrong with that?




Well, it is the "Hijack this Thread" thread. And now you have me doing it!   



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am a human being, and that is me holding one of my nephews:




Human with dog nephew, with Cat avatar...   

I back away from thread slowly


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

_I'm a Furry
Hear me roar!
My tail is too big to ignore!
And I know too much to go back an' pretend_

-- With all apologies to Helen Reddy


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Human with dog nephew, with Cat avatar...



Okay, heres the explanation:

I was born to two human beings: Lynn & Chuck Wenzler Sr. Mom & Dad adopt Fruity (our cats real name) in 1996. My sister, Laura, adopts Blaze in 2004 and Lucky in 2005.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I am the EGGMAN, that's what I am.
I am the EGGMAN, I got the master plan.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I am the EGGMAN, that's what I am.
> I am the EGGMAN, I got the master plan.




Sometimes hard boiled, sometimes runny
They come from a chicken not a bunny, dummy


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Sometimes hard boiled, sometimes runny
> They come from a chicken not a bunny, dummy



I suggest you don't quit your day job.  Unless you're a poet, then you might wish to find a new one.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I suggest you don't quit your day job.  Unless you're a poet, then you might wish to find a new one.




Not my rhymes. Stole them from the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Not my rhymes. Stole them from the Beastie Boys.



 I suggest they find some other day job.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 19, 2005)

Speaking of jobs... Isn't it someone's job to close threads like this?!? You people are this societies problems


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 19, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Speaking of jobs... Isn't it someone's job to close threads like this?!? You people are this societies problems




What's wrong with threads like this?  I love 'em!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 19, 2005)

(just a joke )

Isn't it terrible how sarcasim doesn't translate well over wires


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 19, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> (just a joke )
> 
> Isn't it terrible how sarcasim doesn't translate well over wires




Yeah... they're oughtta be a sarcasmoticon for stuff like that.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Yeah... they're oughtta be a sarcasmoticon for stuff like that.




You mean like this?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You mean like this?




heh...I reckon that'll do!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 20, 2005)

None with just the eyes rolling over and over?


(OOO, we need to watch out, I think were getting off topic )


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> None with just the eyes rolling over and over?
> 
> 
> (OOO, we need to watch out, I think were getting off topic )




Topic, schmopic.  We're going topic-less!


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You mean like this?




I like this one:


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Topic, schmopic.  We're going topic-less!



This goes well with the nudist camp theme.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 21, 2005)

Alright!  Everyone remain calm and no one gets hurt!  I'm taking control of this thread, and I demand you divert it to Cuba, in the name of the Revolution!

Sorry...thought I'd really try to hijack it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 21, 2005)

I think we've jumped the shark.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I think we've jumped the shark.





Ahh...shark-jumping.  The sport of kings!


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Alright!  Everyone remain calm and no one gets hurt!  I'm taking control of this thread, and I demand you divert it to Cuba, in the name of the Revolution!
> 
> Sorry...thought I'd really try to hijack it.



Viva Las Vagas!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Viva Las Vagas!




I always liked the Dead Kennedys version best

Oh, I'm gonna give it everything I've got
Lady Luck's with me, the dice stay hot
Got coke up my nose to dry away the snot, so
Viva Las Vegas
Viva Las Vegas
Viva Las Vegas
Viva, viva Las Vegas


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I always liked the Dead Kennedys version best
> 
> Oh, I'm gonna give it everything I've got
> Lady Luck's with me, the dice stay hot
> ...




What kind of band names themselves the "Ted Kennedys"? 

Looks around.

Dead? I thought you said...

... Nevermind.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I always liked the Dead Kennedys version best
> 
> Oh, I'm gonna give it everything I've got
> Lady Luck's with me, the dice stay hot
> ...



 Y'gotta love Jello Biafra. I always enjoyed Holiday in Cambodia, the Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables version, not the Give Me Convienience or Give Me Death one, Riot, and California Uber Alles (and the redone version).

Ooh, and don't forget Night of the Living Rednecks!

- Kemrain the DK Fan.


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't forget Rambozo the Clown!

There was a chinese restaurant in our area, called "Kennedy".

We wanted to open an alternative/punk bar downstair and call it "Dead Kennedy" but the owner of the Kennedy didn't dig the idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Joël of the FoS said:
			
		

> Don't forget Rambozo the Clown!



How can we possibly forget the clown!


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How can we possibly forget the clown!



Send in the clowns!


----------

